# Today's pkg install procedure problems



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 20, 2014)

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity...Assertion failed: (pkgdb_ensure_loaded(j->db, p2, PKG_LOAD_FILES|PKG_LOAD_DIRS) == EPKG_OK), function pkg_conflicts_need_conflict, file pkg_jobs_conflicts.c, line 211.
Child process pid=2213 terminated abnormally: Abort trap: 6
```
That happens on the majority of ports I have tried to use `pkg install`    on, did not occur yesterday.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Seems to work with a `pkg install` download and a `pkg delete -- pkg add` from the local file.  Most of the time anyway.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 20, 2014)

May as well post a procedure for anyone stuck with the same error.  I updated all as I am about to probably for the week...


```
pkg delete -f port port    # THIS -f for do-not-delete-extra
#    example:  GeoIP  ca_root_nss
pkg install port port
#  ..... errors after downloading, i.e. posted above?
pkg add -f port port    # already downloaded, from [FILE]/usr/cache/pkg[/FILE] or...
```


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your woes, jb_fvwm2. As you probably remember, I was having issues with pkg(8), recently. I posted to the lists, and bapt@ responded right away. But haven't _yet_ received a reply from him, to my response.

As it might be helpful for others experiencing similar issues; what version of pkg(8) are you getting these errors from?

Hope things clear up for you soon!

--Chris


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 21, 2014)

The error appeared in pkg -- 1.4.0a3  which I deinstalled and installed  pkg-devel -- 1.4.0b2  to try to fix it.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 21, 2014)

It seems a dependency bug. It just installed several lang ports as an upgrade but upon upgrading mencoder  wants to reinstall packages deinstalled per the gnome3 UPDATING process. guile for instance. Maybe fixed by more lines of code.


----------

